# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Maagbreuk/Hiatus hernia - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*

De maag ligt in de buikholte, die door het middenrif van de borstholte wordt gescheiden. Ons eten wordt via de slokdarm (oesophagus) van de mond naar de maag getransporteerd. De slokdarm is ongeveer 25 centimeter lang en loopt door de borstholte. Via een opening in het middenrif, de zogenaamde hiatus oesophageus, loopt de slokdarm naar de buikholte. Waar de slokdarm in de maag komt, bevindt zich een sluitspier.
Normaal gesproken is de opening in het middenrif net groot genoeg om alleen de slokdarm door te laten. Bij sommigen is die opening zo groot dat een deel van de maag erdoor in de borstholte terechtkomt. Dit verschijnsel heet een maagbreuk. De medische termen hiatus hernia of hernia daifragmatica worden ook gebruikt. Een maagbreuk komt veel voor, van de honderd 50-plussers hebben er circa dertig een maagbreuk. 

*Oorzaak*

Een maagbreuk wordt veroorzaakt door een defect in het middenrif, de scheidingswand tussen de buikholte en de borstholte.
De afwijking kan aangeboren zijn. 

*Verschijnselen*

De meeste mensen merken het niet eens dat ze een maagbreuk hebben, omdat ze nergens last van hebben.
Soms is er sprake van een vol gevoel. Anderen hebben last van maagzuur. Ze ervaren een branderig gevoel onderin de borststreek, doordat een gedeelte van de maag ook in de borstkas kan komen. Door deze vreemde positie van de maag werkt de sluitspier niet goed meer en kan de zure maaginhoud de slokdarm inlopen. Het branderige gevoel wordt erger bij vooroverbuigen, inspannen of gaan liggen. Daarnaast kan er ook sprake zijn van pijn in de borst. 

*Diagnose*

Een maagbreuk komt vaak pas aan het licht als een arts iemand onderzoekt naar aanleiding van klachten over maagzuur of pijn in de bovenbuik. In een aantal gevallen wordt er een gastroscopie uitgevoerd. Hierbij wordt via een flexibele buis in de slokdarm en de maag gekeken en kan een maagbreuk worden vastgesteld. Een maagbreuk kan ook worden gevonden met behulp van speciale röntgenfoto's van de maag, waarbij contrastvloeistof wordt gebruikt.

*Complicaties*

In de meeste gevallen leidt een maagbreuk niet tot complicaties. Een maagbreuk kan de oorzaak zijn van het terugvloeien van zure maaginhoud (reflux).
In zeldzame gevallen kan een grote maagbreuk ingeklemd raken of leiden tot een darmdraaiing (volvulus). Dit is een ernstige aandoening, waaraan de patiënt geopereerd moet worden.

*Behandeling*

Een maagbreuk geeft in de meeste gevallen geen klachten en hoeft dan ook niet behandeld te worden. Wanneer er sprake is van terugvloeiing van de maaginhoud (reflux), kan behandeling nodig zijn. In eerste instantie zijn leefregels van belang, zoals bijvoorbeeld afvallen, het beter verdelen van de maaltijden over de dag en stoppen met roken. Ook eenvoudige maatregelen als het ophogen van het hoofdeind van het bed, het vermijden van knellende kleren en voorover buigen kunnen helpen.
Zuurbindende of zuurremmende medicijnen kunnen helpen om de klachten te verminderen.
Hoogst zelden is een operatie nodig. 



_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------


## Flogiston

Bedankt voor het plaatsen van deze uitleg!

Na een eerdere discussie (met christel1) vroeg ik me af wat een maagbreuk zou kunnen zijn - ik had er nooit van gehoord. Ik redeneerde voor mezelf dat een maag niet zou kunnen breken, hooguit scheuren, maar dat ik nog nooit van een maagscheur had gehoord - bovendien zou een maagscheur waarschijnlijk zeer ernstig zijn.

Jouw tekst heeft me duidelijk gemaakt wat er met 'maagbreuk' wordt bedoeld - waarvoor dank.

----------


## a scheele

> *Inleiding*
> 
> De maag ligt in de buikholte, die door het middenrif van de borstholte wordt gescheiden. Ons eten wordt via de slokdarm (oesophagus) van de mond naar de maag getransporteerd. De slokdarm is ongeveer 25 centimeter lang en loopt door de borstholte. Via een opening in het middenrif, de zogenaamde hiatus oesophageus, loopt de slokdarm naar de buikholte. Waar de slokdarm in de maag komt, bevindt zich een sluitspier.
> Normaal gesproken is de opening in het middenrif net groot genoeg om alleen de slokdarm door te laten. Bij sommigen is die opening zo groot dat een deel van de maag erdoor in de borstholte terechtkomt. Dit verschijnsel heet een maagbreuk. De medische termen hiatus hernia of hernia daifragmatica worden ook gebruikt. Een maagbreuk komt veel voor, van de honderd 50-plussers hebben er circa dertig een maagbreuk. 
> 
> *Oorzaak*
> 
> Een maagbreuk wordt veroorzaakt door een defect in het middenrif, de scheidingswand tussen de buikholte en de borstholte.
> De afwijking kan aangeboren zijn. 
> ...


Hallo Sylia,
Sinds kort heeft mijn huisarts naar aanleiding van mijn klachten, ook een maagbreuk / middenrif breuk geconcludeerd. Oké, maar nu, ben aan het uitproberen bij welk eten en drinken ik de mindste last heb, van zuur-branden. Matige porties dat helpt in elk geval en niet gaan spitten binnen een uur na eten (of bukken). Ik zoek nog even verder, het is lastig, maar er zijn ergere dingen. Nieuwe info. is zeer welkom. Anja.

----------


## christel1

Als er een maagbreuk vastgesteld wordt door een gastroscopie en ze raden je aan om een operatie te doen, laten doen en niet uitstellen. 
Bij een ex-vriend van mij is dit vastgesteld toen we nog samenwoonden door een gastroscopie maar hij wou zich niet laten opereren, resultaat na een x-aantal jaar, hoeveel weet ik niet want hij woonde niet meer bij mij is er maagkanker vastgesteld, het zuur dat altijd naar zijn slokdarm liep en ook in zijn maag bleef zitten heeft tot maagzweren geleid en de maagzweren die hij niet laten verzorgen heeft tot maagkanker en de maagkanker tot zijn dood. 
Nochtans is maagkankers 1 van de best te genezen kankers omdat je maagpijn hebt en je kan laten behandelen maar ja als je niet wilt dan is er geen weg terug. De gastroloog had hem aangeraden om zich te laten opereren, toen ze het vastgesteld hebben was hij 40 jaar en had eigenlijk nog een heel leven voor zich maar ja wie was ik om hem te zeggen wat hij moest doen.... hij is gestorven op zijn 46ste, zijn zoon wist zelfs niet wat zijn vader had eigenlijk tot een paar weken voor zijn dood. 
Nochtans had hij gezien dat zijn vader heel hard vermagerd was maar had zich geen vragen gesteld hierbij. Daarbij dronk zijn vader heel veel zwarte straffe koffie en dronk hij echt heel zure acide limonade met liters wat niet gezond te noemen is en hij at ook heel vettig, rillette enzo, ik weet niet of iemand dit kent dat is een soort vlees in smout (smout is het vet wat je overhoudt als je spek bakt) en ook heel veel gefrituurd eten, niet toen hij bij mij woonde maar wel toen hij alleen gaan wonen is en er geen controle meer was, ook had hij een pak overgewicht, zeker 35 kilo voor zijn grootte.... 
Wat ik ook vastgesteld heb is dat hij altijd een heel slechte adem had en het lag niet aan zijn tanden maar ik mocht daar geen opmerking over maken of hij was vies gezind. 
Zijn ultra ongezonde levensstijl van vettig eten, veel koffie, veel frisdranken en veel roken hebben hem de das omgedaan. 
Ik heb een buikwandbreuk gehad, ze noemen dit ook een maaghernia maar het was eigenlijk mijn buikvlies dat gescheurd was boven mijn navel en je zag echt een bult verschijnen als ik me inspande om iets op te heffen en je kon het er wel induwen maar het bleef pijn doen en ik heb me laten opereren, 2 keer, de 2de keer was het op dezelfde plaats gescheurd, had mijn dochter van toen een kilo of 35 binnen gedragen bij de HA omdat ze een gebroken voet had... ook niet erg intelligent als je zelf maar een goeie 45 kilo weegt zeker ???? Maar ja al doende leer je zeker ? ook de verkeerde dingens.

----------


## sietske763

> Bedankt voor het plaatsen van deze uitleg!
> 
> Na een eerdere discussie (met christel1) vroeg ik me af wat een maagbreuk zou kunnen zijn - ik had er nooit van gehoord. Ik redeneerde voor mezelf dat een maag niet zou kunnen breken, hooguit scheuren, maar dat ik nog nooit van een maagscheur had gehoord - bovendien zou een maagscheur waarschijnlijk zeer ernstig zijn.
> 
> Jouw tekst heeft me duidelijk gemaakt wat er met 'maagbreuk' wordt bedoeld - waarvoor dank.


als je een maagscheur (maagperforatie) krijgt kan je bijna je kist al bestellen, als je dat overleeft is het een wonder te noemen,
alle maaginhoud komt in de gehele buikholte en dan heb je 99% kans op een sepsis......dodelijk!

----------

